# Savage 110 Accurizing



## SWAMPFOX (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a Savage 110 in .30-06 with the factory barrel. I have heard about glass bedding and pillar bedding as a means to improve accuracy. 

1. What's the difference between the two? 

2. Is one better or preferred over the other?

3. Ca I expect a marked improvement in accuracy?

4. Cost range? 

As a fellow poster on here put it, explain it to me like I'm a 5th grader.

Thanks.


----------



## Climber (Jun 1, 2008)

Both can give good results if properly done. If your rifle is in the factory tupperware stock then you will first need to replace with a good quality stock(Mcmillan, Manners, HS Precision, Stockade). Savage makes a good barrel that usually gives good accuracy for a factory barrel.
1. What's the difference between the two? 
      Pillar bedding uses steel or aluminum pillars that are bedded to the stock and sandwiched between the action and the bottom metal. 
      Glass bedding is basicaly the same without the pillars.
      The best method depends on the type of stock  being used. For a light weight sythetic or wood stock pillar bedding is a good choice. For a heavy "Sniper Fill" synthetic stock pillar bedding is not necessary. Also, stocks with aluminum bedding block like HS precision stocks only need to be skim bedded.
2. Is one better or preferred over the other?
See above
3. Can I expect a marked improvement in accuracy?
Depends on many factors. What is the rifle doing now? If it shoots .5 MOA then you probably won't see much improvement. How is the barrel? If it is in poor shape then you may want to try a new barrel first.
4. Cost range? If you do the work yourself, a simple bedding job will cost about $50. If you have to replace the stock and pay someone else to do the work it could cost $500 or more depending on the stock.
I would take the rifle to a good gunsmith like Patriot Arms and let them take a look at it.

Climber
http://www.t1g.com/


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 3, 2008)

Pillar bedding supports the action on the pillars when properly done but usually on any mass produced rifle you'll wind up with uneven contact which causes stress on the action. By bedding a rifles action (even one thats already pillar bedded )you can relieve this stress and even out the contact resulting in better accuracy. The bedding kits sold commercially are good. but there are many common materials available at any good hardware store such as Devcon plastic steel or JB weld that work as well or better than the kits. Kiwi neutral shoe polish makes a great release agent and layers of masking tape provides the correct spacing for free floating the tang and the recoil lug. My last bedding job on a rifle probably cost no more than $12 to do and I would put the quality up against any kit job.  It made a great improvement in accuracy on a 110 in 25-06 I sent you a pm on where to find instructions
Good luck


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 4, 2008)

I've bedded two Remingtons using Acraglass from Brownells.  Easy to do and you can see some accuracy improvement depending on factors mentioned above.  An Acraglass kit costs about $25 and will do a couple of guns.  

Get some Playdough to fill in the large voids though.


----------

